#ubuntu-for-all 2011-10-29
<leoquant> AlanBell, thanks for using meetingology in ubuntu-nl-meeting. made it very efficient and easy debating within our meetings. whe made our own meetingbot now.
<leoquant> again manny thanks!
<AlanBell> great leoquant
<AlanBell> want me to remove meetingology?
<leoquant> yep ツ
<AlanBell> done
